# [Rom][CDMA] Koa AOKP Milestone 6 FINAL BUILD! (7/10/2012)



## spc_hicks09 (Jul 26, 2011)

*KOA AOKP*
Koa (Koh-ah) is the Hawaiian word for Soldier.​
*THIS ROM IS NOT SUPPORTED WITH BOOTSTRAP! IF YOU INSTALL THIS WITH BOOTSTRAP AND HAVE ISSUES, I CANNOT HELP YOU.*

*Personal Thanks:*
I would personally like to thank the following people in no particular order:

*andlaw:* for being an awesome dev and making me want to get back in the game
*Van:* for bringing smiles to my face when I was stressed out, even after all he's been through.
*Matt:* for his knowledge and insight, and for being a moving force.

*If you would like to donate to me, please send me a PM with your email address and how much you would like to donate. It's NOT needed but greatly appreciated. At least click the like button please? By donating, you get the following perks:*

1. Download links PM'd to you before they're posted.
2. A chance to test any ROMs or Themes that need testing.
3. Your name added to every OP as a contributor.

*Contributors:*
*Gerland
bstrong
john420m1977
Silverlink
churchmouth*

Myself, RootzWiki, DHacker, Hashcode, nor anyone else, is responsible for what YOU DO TO YOUR PHONE! You take on ALL RESPONSIBILITY by flashing this ROM and the gapps package.

*ROM Features:*
4G and 3G Data on boot
Full Beats Audio - No Longer Built-in, Optional flashable zip available.
Chrome as default browser
Google Music included
*Apollo Music App
Apex (free) included as an alternative
Full init.d support
3G speed tweaks
GPS Speed tweaks (better connection, faster lock-on)
Kernel Tweaks
Battery Tweaks
Minfree Tweaks
Disabled kernel logging for speed.
CM9 Theme Chooser
Jelly Bean Nexus Bootanimation
Jelly Bean Play Store

*Requirements before flashing:*
Safestrap 2.0 for ICS Leak: http://d-h.st/LOH
Be on a leak (.75 .79 .84 .85 .203 .204 .206 .208 .209 .210 .211 - OTA)
Have a working nand backup first!!!!

*MAKE SURE YOU HAVE AT LEAST 80% BATTERY BEFORE DOING ANY OF THIS!*

*Setting up safestrap: (only if you're just now installing safestrap, if you already have it installed jump to the install instructions section)*

Download KOA AOKP
Download gapps package
Place ROM and gapps package on external or internal sdcard
Install the Safestrap apk
Open the apk and install the recovery
Reboot, then press the Menu button on your phone to boot into the recovery
Now in recovery, select "safe boot menu"
Now select "Toggle Safe System"
Now select "Yes-Enable Safe System"
Wait for it to do its thing.
Back out to the main menu of the recovery
Select "mounts and storage"
Select "format /system"
Wait
Wipe data/factory reset
Wipe cache partition
Select "advanced"
Select wipe dalvik cache

*Install Instructions:*
Download KOA AOKP and gapps from links provided below.
Place ROM and gapps on your external or internal sdcard (remember where you put them)
Reboot into recovery
Wipe data/factory reset
Wipe cache partition
Wipe dalvik cache
Flash ROM
Flash gapps
Reboot
*PROFIT!*
Upon reboot, wait for about 30-45 seconds, 3G (4G if you're in a 4G area) SHOULD start on boot.
Proceed with device setup.

*What doesn't work?*
Webtop
HDMI

*What works?*
Everything else

*Download KOA AOKP M6 7/10/2012:*
http://www.mediafire.com/?i8nb4xxximm55vb

*Download GAPPS:*
http://goo.im/gapps/gapps-ics-20120429-signed.zip

*Download BEATS Audio:*
http://d-h.st/vm3


----------



## spc_hicks09 (Jul 26, 2011)




----------



## spc_hicks09 (Jul 26, 2011)

If for some reason you lose data. You will need to open the included "Phone Info" app and toggle your data back. To do that, follow these steps:

*1.* Open the app and select "Phone Information"

*2.* Scroll to where you see "Set Preferred Network Type" and change this setting to "GSM Only"

*3.* Wait for 3G or 4G to kick back in

*4.* Once data kicks back in, toggle back to "LTE/CDMA/EvDo/GSM/WCDMA"
=======================================================================

*Wifi Tether Settings:*

In order to get the included Wifi Tether app working, you need to change the following settings:

If you have not been able to get wifi tether to work with the built-in app. Change these settings, and ONLY THESE SETTINGS!

Device Profile - Generic ICS
Setup Method - Auto
Channel - 11
Change LAN - 192.168.2.0/24
WiFi-driver reload - Checked
Routing Fix - Checked

Quick Fix: Use FoxFi
============================================================================
*TEXT MESSAGES FROM VERIZON:*

If you get the text messages from Verizon (6250 or whatever). This is how you get rid of that. Login to your Verizon Wireless account. Towards the top, mouse over where it says "My Verizon" and look under "My Plans and Services" and click on "Change Features." Select your phone or the phone that is getting the messages. Now when the next page comes up, look for "Cloud Storage and Sync" and remove the Email Sync option. It's free and will not change your billing. There you go, no more texts


----------



## SimsDelt (Jun 24, 2011)

I love this ROM btw.... it runs great....


----------



## spc_hicks09 (Jul 26, 2011)

KOA AOKP is updating to Milestone 6. STATUS *-LINK IS LIVE-!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

*This is the FINAL BUILD! After this, there will be no more development coming from me. All the projects I'm currently involved with are taking too much time away from my family and it's starting to affect that aspect of my life. My family comes first, they always will. So without further ado, here is the final changelog for KOA AOKP. It's been a great ride and I can't wait to get everything settled down and start this up again. You guys have been great!*

*WIPE DATA/FACTORY RESET, WIPE CACHE, WIPE DALVIK, FLASH ROM, FLASH GAPPS, REBOOT, PROFIT!!*

*Changelog:*

Removed Facebook Sync
Added ability to hide, sender and/or message body in notifications (MMS)
Added CM9 T-Mobile Theme Manager
Added Sense 4 style Task Switcher (you now have the option of choosing from stock/webOS/Sense 4)
Added ability to play bootsound (ROM Control > General > Boot Sound)
Added delayed ring feature
Added Emoji Plug-In to MMS
Added AOKP Wallpapers App
Added USB Tether Toggle
Added AOKP Clock Widgets
Added Notification Counters
Added Navbar Widgets (must add navbar widgets button/long press button in navbar settings and add some widgets to play with!)
Added AOKP Stats (you CAN opt-out, www.stats.aokp.co)
Added Bluewall Firewall (ROM Control > General UI > Less Notification Sounds, limits the number of notification sounds and app can play.
Added "Copy To Clipboard" option the "Share" dialog
Added Hardware Info in About Phone
Added new music layout on Lockscreen
Made lockscreen weather prettier
Fixed DRM issues (Hulu Plus app should work flawlessly now)


----------



## bryannh (Jun 30, 2011)

works great and i love it only issue is i keep getting gmail FC's, anybody else?


----------



## alexh037 (Jun 26, 2012)

bryannh said:


> works great and i love it only issue is i keep getting gmail FC's, anybody else?


Same problem here. Can't get gmail to work.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## disc.ordian (Oct 17, 2011)

I am getting texts from an unknown number on this rom. nothing but gibberish and special characters. i followed the directions above, but the email sync option is not selected so i cannot remove it. anybody else have this issue?


----------



## 2302jason (Jan 22, 2012)

Does this fix the rotation issue?
Does this fix the screenshot issue in "Recent Apps?"
Does this have the centered CRT-off animation?
Does this fix the incorrect battery reading?


----------

